# Small 80w mini kit



## Hardtail1969 (26/4/17)

I am looking for a vape kit, 80w range, like a rx mini, vaporesso, pico etc.

Who has stock in gauteng?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick (26/4/17)

@KieranD has one on sale https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collec...wolf-mini-plus-80w-tc-mod?variant=32114853443

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raithlin (26/4/17)

Vaper's Corner in Kyalami has a few different devices on offer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (12/5/17)

http://www.afrivape.co.za/complete-kits/eleaf-istick-pico-mega-80w-vw-kit

http://www.afrivape.co.za/complete-kits/smok-knight-kit

http://www.afrivape.co.za/complete-kits/wismec-reuleaux-rxmini-80w-kit

http://www.afrivape.co.za/complete-kits/joyetech-cuboid-mini-kit-80w-tc


----------

